# Thinking of Aerial 7B's



## billman1965 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello:
I currently have Paradigm studio 100 V.4's with CC-690 center.
I am considering moving to Aerial 7B's with their CC3B center.

I am looking for more of a "musical" nature to the fronts, but I am not sure.
I can pick up this gear used for a good price, but I don't want to shoot myself in the foot.

I heard the 7b's at a dealer, and they sounded VERY good to me.
My room is 20'-21' with 8' ceilings.


Any thoughts?
Thanks!
Billman:dizzy:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've heard the Aerials, and they sound awesome. I haven't heard the Paradigm's that you've got; however, I've listened to v2's of the 100's before, and again, I thought they sounded great too. Which one is more musical is gonna be hard to say unless they were right next to each other and I could take a long listen to both. I think both are capable of filling your particular room with enough sound to keep you happy.

In the end though, "musical" is going to be in the ear of the listener -- so to that end, I'd see if you could bring the Aerials home for an audition. If you've got the time, maybe take a look at this link.

In either case, let us know what you did, why, etc etc..

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure if you've seen this Audiogon ad or not... but this looks like a great deal to me.


----------



## Glenee (Aug 18, 2009)

The Aerials are a very good speaker. I just changed out some B&W 802D's for the Aerial 9's.


----------

